# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2014



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 08:32)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 10:21)

Manha lindíssima de sol com vento do quadrante Nordeste e temperatura de 23,9!...............hoje vai aquecer um pouco!.............as previsões para o meio da semana e próximo final de semana dão baixa de temperatura e chuva sobretudo la para o norte! ( também nada que por la não estejam habituados) ehehehehe. foi só uma piada


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 13:16)

continua algum vento do quadrante sueste e temperatura na ordem dos 27º...........


----------



## Agreste (1 Jun 2014 às 22:16)

Primeiro dia do mês de junho, Faro: Céu limpo, tempo quente e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jun 2014 às 22:39)

A noite segue quente com 22,2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2014 às 07:50)

Mínima de 19,7°C!


----------



## alentejano (2 Jun 2014 às 12:20)

Céu limpo com uma brisa de norte e temperatura de 28,9 aqui no centro da cidade!...............hoje vai aquecer!!!!!!...........mas parece que não é para ficar este calorzinho "maravilha".......


----------



## Agreste (2 Jun 2014 às 20:32)

Dia 2, Faro: Manhã de céu limpo e temperatura elevada. Tarde de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Desceu um pouco a temperatura. Practicamente sem vento.


----------



## alentejano (2 Jun 2014 às 20:56)

final do dia com céu limpo sem vento mas temperatura mais baixa!.............21,9 marca agora!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jun 2014 às 21:12)

Máxima 30,7ºC
Neste momento 23,2ºC


----------



## alentejano (3 Jun 2014 às 15:25)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2014*

Uma bela tarde de fim de Primavera com o céu limpo e vento fraco de oeste!..........temperatura agora de 28,1!...........


----------



## alentejano (3 Jun 2014 às 20:03)

Fim de tarde mais fresco com o ar a soprar de oeste! temperatura desceu ...............agora 24,5 e a noite vai ser mais fresca do que a ultima!............so espero que este fresco seja de "pouca dura".............queremos calor e mais calor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2014 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (3 Jun 2014 às 21:21)

Dia 3, Faro: Céu limpo, tempo quente e um final de tarde ventoso.


----------



## meteoamador (3 Jun 2014 às 22:52)

Que diversidade climática tem este nosso Portugal 
Por aqui tempo fresco e


----------



## alentejano (4 Jun 2014 às 10:12)

Manha de sol e céu limpo com um ventinho fraco a soprar de norte/noroeste!.............temperatura de 24,4 aqui no centro da cidade


----------



## Agreste (4 Jun 2014 às 22:47)

Dia 4, Faro: Céu limpo, tempo quente e de novo o vento a aparecer ao final da tarde.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2014 às 14:34)

27ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2014 às 17:43)

Máxima de 30,4ºC


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2014 às 19:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Máxima de 30,4ºC



Belo valor! Será que para a semana que vem, chegas aos +38/39/40ºC, como é modelado pelos modelos?!


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2014 às 22:00)

Dia 5, Faro: Céu parcialmente nublado, vários altocumulos e altoestratos espalhados pelo céu. Tempo um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2014 às 18:37)

Dia 6, Faro: Céu nublado, temperatura amena.

Dia 7, Faro Céu nublado na parte da manhã, pouco nublado durante a tarde. Temperatura amena e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jun 2014 às 19:05)

Máxima 26,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2014 às 22:55)

Dia 8, Faro: Céu pouco nublado durante a manhã, limpo da parte da tarde. Regressamos aos dias mais quentes. Vento ao final da tarde de sudoeste.


----------



## alentejano (9 Jun 2014 às 10:16)

e continua este final de Primavera triste, feio, irritante!.............por aqui céu nublado vento fraco e temperatura de 22,3º!.............parece que vai mudar esta semana .....mas só vendo mesmo é que acredito!


----------



## Rachie (9 Jun 2014 às 13:02)

Boas!

Estou de férias em Martim Longo - Alcoutim.
Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento chatinho e temperatura amena. 

Há alguém perto das praias de Monte Gordo, Altura, etc, que possa dizer como está por aí? 

Um bom dia a todos.


----------



## alentejano (9 Jun 2014 às 15:28)

Uma tarde tristinha de céu nublado quase sem vento e uma temperatura de 26.8º!..........


----------



## Agreste (10 Jun 2014 às 15:59)

Ontem, dia 9, Faro: Céu pouco nublado ou limpo durante quase todo o dia, começando a ficar nublado ao final do dia. Vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas de sudoeste durante a tarde.

Hoje, dia 10, continua o céu nublado, altoestratos e vento fraco de sudoeste. Mas parece já estar a abrir.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jun 2014 às 16:01)

Dia bastante mais quente que o previsto pelo IPMA.
Neste momento já 28,2ºC


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 17:05)

Tarde de sol com céu pouco nublado e vento soprando de noroeste; temperatura no centro da cidade de 27,6º


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 19:50)

..a temperatura esta a subir para o final da tarde............agora 28,4 e vento nulo!.........deve ser por isso!


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Jun 2014 às 10:20)

Às 10h20 de hoje

28 ° C
Aparente 27 ° C

Vento de E 
Rajada de 7,2 km / h


----------



## alentejano (11 Jun 2014 às 10:33)

Ah!!!!!!!!! assim sim!!!! céu limpo vento fraco e temperatura já nos 28,3º e a subir! assim gosto!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 10:59)

O dia já segue quente com 27,4ºC


----------



## alentejano (11 Jun 2014 às 11:47)

Agora 30,3º no centro da cidade!!!!e vento a soprar fraco do quadrante leste!........Viva o Verão!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 12:33)

30,7ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2014 às 13:34)

29,2ºC por aqui, um grande aumento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 14:08)

32,8ºc


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Jun 2014 às 14:19)

33.5 °c


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 14:50)

33,8ºc


----------



## alentejano (11 Jun 2014 às 14:58)

por aqui estamos agora com 33,9º e ausência de vento total!!!!!!! I like it!!!!!!


----------



## blade (11 Jun 2014 às 15:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 33,8ºc



34,4ºc em serpa! É o dia + quente do ano até agora por ai?

Edit:34,6!=D


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 15:10)

Sim é o dia mais quente, máxima até ao momento 34,6ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Jun 2014 às 15:32)

35.1 °c


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2014 às 15:55)

31,4ºC. Máxima do ano.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2014 às 16:16)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com *30,6ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e com *24,5ºC* junto ao mar, em Carvoeiro.


----------



## alentejano (11 Jun 2014 às 16:39)

35,2 na cidade de Estremoz!..............


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Jun 2014 às 17:25)

35.5ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 17:30)

35,0ºC, máxima do ano


----------



## Rachie (11 Jun 2014 às 17:32)

Na praia verde já se veem as poeiras de África a aproximar-se a olhos vistos. Estão baixas e a deslocar-se rapidamente! Não tarda comemos bolas de Berlim com Saara :-D


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 17:46)

Rachie disse:


> Na praia verde já se veem as poeiras de África a aproximar-se a olhos vistos. Estão baixas e a deslocar-se rapidamente! Não tarda comemos bolas de Berlim com Saara :-D



Boas *Rachie*! 
E como é que se está aí nas praias? 
A temperatura do ar não deve ser demasiado elevada, apesar de a estação de *quatro águas – tavira*, já ter marcado hoje uma máxima de +29,9ºC, 
acredito que por aí junto à praia a temperatura deve rondar entre os +25/+27ºC. 
E a temperatura do mar? Apesar de estares na zona mais quente do algarve, nessa zona já andará nos +20ºC (a boia de Faro marcava à pouco + 18,4ºC)?


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2014 às 18:31)

na zona de Barrancos, parece haver chuva


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

Estremoz: máxima do ano com 31,4 ºC às 18h10. Alguma nebulosidade de evolução, particularmente a leste.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2014 às 19:03)

Segundo o Sat 24, ipma radar e rain alarm parece que Barrancos, no Alentejo está sobre trovoada.

A trovoada neste momento apresenta-se um bocadinho a Norte de Barrancos.

Aparentemente parece que as células estão em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 19:16)

Impressioantes alguns valores da temperatura máxima no Sul, e a ainda hoje é quarta-feira, (estou para ver na sexta-feira e no sábado). 

Segundo o *IPMA* hoje ás 17h UTC, em Elvas *+ 35,1ºC*!  

_P.s. *actionman*, onde andas?!..._


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Jun 2014 às 19:17)

36.5 °c


----------



## blade (11 Jun 2014 às 19:24)

alentejano disse:


> 35,2 na cidade de Estremoz!..............





Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: máxima do ano com 31,4 ºC às 18h10. Alguma nebulosidade de evolução, particularmente a leste.



Isto sim é estranho! será que ambos têm razão?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2014 às 19:35)

Rachie disse:


> Na praia verde já se veem as poeiras de África a aproximar-se a olhos vistos. Estão baixas e a deslocar-se rapidamente! Não tarda comemos bolas de Berlim com Saara :-D



Nos próximos dias, a tendência é para piorar em termos de poeira do Sahara, mas é assim todos os Verões e em situações de vento de leste. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo embora a cor azul passou a meio acastanhado e calor.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## alentejano (11 Jun 2014 às 19:42)

blade disse:


> Isto sim é estranho! será quem ambos têm razão?[/QUO
> 
> é verdade!.............quem terá razão?


----------



## alentejano (11 Jun 2014 às 19:44)

Céu limpo e temperatura a marcar 30,9!........a noite sera como eu gosto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 19:48)

blade disse:


> Isto sim é estranho! será quem ambos têm razão?



*blade*, os valores do *Gerofil* são muito mais certos de que os de *alentejano* 
mas, no entanto, hoje de facto esteve muito calor naquela zona da raia junto ao guadiana, 
eu conheço muito bem a zona e digo-te, que a zona de Elvas a Vila Viçosa passando por Estremoz, 
pode de facto apresentar valores muito elevados. 
Ainda hoje no site do IPMA ás 17 UTC, a temperatura em Elvas era de + 35,1ºC e em extremoz era de +32,3ºC.
O *alentejano* (de estremoz) deve ter os seus valores influenciados em + 1,5ºC a +3ºC devido à ausência de um _radiation shield_.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2014 às 20:23)

blade disse:


> Isto sim é estranho! será que ambos têm razão?



Sim, ambos têm razão porque os locais e condições de medição são efectuados em locais distintos.  

Outro assunto: a estação do IPMA de Estremoz fica fora da cidade (cerca de 6/7 km), mais perto de Borba...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 20:30)

ainda 30,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2014 às 21:31)

Valores actuais:
Sitio das Fontes: 26,1ºC com vento fraco de NE
Carvoeiro: 26,1ºC também com vento de NE

Máximas de hoje:
Sítio das Fontes: *32,8ºC* às 12h46
Carvoeiro: *27,4ºC* às 20h20


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2014 às 23:10)

Ainda 25,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Uns estonteantes 27,8ºC por aqui. Vento de NE, claro.


----------



## alentejano (12 Jun 2014 às 00:16)

lua quase cheia!.............noite com cerca de 26,7 ainda por aqui!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2014 às 05:21)

Ainda 24,5ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia!
Já nos 25,9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 11:07)

31,6ºc


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 11:12)

Bom dia ....

Ás 11 horas temos o país já a ferver com temperaturas já acima dos 30º na maior parte dos locais ...
No Algarve temperaturas já acima dos 30º na maior parte dos locais !

EDIT: Lagoa acaba de chegar aos 33ºC !


----------



## Thomar (12 Jun 2014 às 11:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ....
> 
> Ás 11 horas temos o país já a ferver com temperaturas já acima dos 30º na maior parte dos locais ...
> No Algarve temperaturas já acima dos 30º na maior parte dos locais !



É verdade, impressionante a estação de Sítio das Fontes, já vai com +32,7ºC às 11h17m!


----------



## Agreste (12 Jun 2014 às 11:24)

Está a entrar levante... deve estancar as temperaturas um pouco. Com toda esta poeira no ar, as mínimas vão subir durante a noite... e mosquitos, vamos ter mosquitos também.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 11:49)

Agreste disse:


> Está a entrar levante... deve estancar as temperaturas um pouco. Com toda esta poeira no ar, as mínimas vão subir durante a noite... e mosquitos, vamos ter mosquitos também.



Eu estou de directa e daqui a pouco vou trabalhar.

Malditos mosquitos .... matei uns 10 esta noite.

Espero que os defensores dos animais não fiquem zangados comigo


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2014 às 11:51)

Depois de uma máxima de 28ºC, neste momento sigo com 26.7ºC e vento moderado de sueste, até está fresquinho por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2014 às 12:03)

Bons dias,

32,8ºC neste momento no Sítio das Fontes, um bom bocado menos em Carvoeiro, com 24,6ºC neste momento.

Interessantes estas diferenças... o que um local tem a mais que as redondezas, o outro, junto ao mar, é bem mais fresco...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 12:27)

33,6ºc


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 12:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> 32,8ºC neste momento no Sítio das Fontes, um bom bocado menos em Carvoeiro, com 24,6ºC neste momento.
> 
> Interessantes estas diferenças... o que um local tem a mais que as redondezas, o outro, junto ao mar, é bem mais fresco...



A zona do Vale do Tejo está mais quente do que o Alentejo por esta altura !

Chamusca chegou aos 35ºC !


----------



## Rachie (12 Jun 2014 às 13:09)

Thomar disse:


> Boas *Rachie*!
> E como é que se está aí nas praias?
> A temperatura do ar não deve ser demasiado elevada, apesar de a estação de *quatro águas – tavira*, já ter marcado hoje uma máxima de +29,9ºC,
> acredito que por aí junto à praia a temperatura deve rondar entre os +25/+27ºC.
> E a temperatura do mar? Apesar de estares na zona mais quente do algarve, nessa zona já andará nos +20ºC (a boia de Faro marcava à pouco + 18,4ºC)?



Boas Thomar,

Para dizer a verdade a água ainda estava fresquinha 
Para entrar só a muito custo. Mas hoje já deve estar mais quente devido ao levante. Não sei se vou para lá hoje ou se fico pela ribeira do Vascão (estou em Martim Longo), mas vou informando aqui.
Tenho seguido as previsões da temperatura do pelo site do IPMA e até parece bater mais ou menos certo.

A temperatura do ar estava óptima, o carro marcava 30º, o que na realidade significa 28º 

Aqui no Monte a noite foi bastante quente, com vento não muito forte (o que é raro, já que aqui o vento gosta de dar o ar da sua graça).

Neste momento está muito calor, não ponho o termómetro na rua porque não tenho como o isolar das radiações e ia disparar, mas eu diria que deve andar pelos 32º.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 14:50)

36,1ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 15:42)

36,9ºC, máxima do ano até ao momento


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Jun 2014 às 16:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 36,9ºC, máxima do ano até ao momento



Juntamente com Alcácer que também chegou aos 36,9º, interessante que a barreira dos 37º não foi batida, talvez amanha aconteça.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Jun 2014 às 16:35)

Atenção retiro o que disse Tomar chegou aos 38,5º segundo o IM.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2014 às 16:35)

33,6ºC actuais. Máxima de 34,4ºC e mínima de 23,7ºC. Céu por vezes nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 16:39)

37,2ºc


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2014 às 17:14)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Juntamente com Alcácer que também chegou aos 36,9º, interessante que a barreira dos 37º não foi batida, talvez amanha aconteça.



Ás 16h em Alcácer do Sal estavam 37.9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 17:52)

Máxima 37,4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 18:45)

Sim caiu um aguaceiro fraco agora


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:48)

apaguei o comentário porque num momento parecia chuva, depois fui la ver e só se via andorinhas a passear, tive medo que tivesse dito uma asneira e aquilo era andorinhas em vez de pingos  , mas afinal sempre vi bem


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2014 às 19:25)

Estremoz: nova máxima para este ano de 34,3 ºC. Períodos de céu muito nublado (2/8).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2014 às 19:31)

Choveu também aqui perto no Crato.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 20:18)

Por aqui apenas um aguaceiros muito passageiro que só veio estragar as hipóteses de ter uma mínima elevada.
Neste momento 30,2ºC, ontem há mesma hora estava mais 1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2014 às 22:04)

30,2ºC por aqui neste momento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 22:45)

26,0ºC, que miséria


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 08:33)

Bom dia!
Já nos 24,5ºC a esta hora!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Ligeiro ventinho de Norte a soprar, e levo já 27ºC nas estações do Sítio das Fontes e de Carvoeiro.
O dia promete...


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2014 às 09:33)

E já agora, a mínima desta madrugada foi tropical em Carvoeiro, com *20,2ºC*. Segunda noite tropical seguida em Carvoeiro. No Sítio das Fontes desceu aos 16,6ºC.

Entretanto, tenho já 29,5ºC nas Fonte e 27,7ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## alentejano (13 Jun 2014 às 10:23)

Depois de uma noite quentíssima com uma mínima de 23,8 agora sigo com 29,1º sem vento!.......vai aquecer bem . Sigo daqui a pouco para a Praia Verde !.....agora vou procurar a agua morna!.....será que a temperatura da agua já ultrapassou os 20º?........em Ayamonte diz que já está a 21.....


----------



## Rachie (13 Jun 2014 às 11:06)

alentejano disse:


> Depois de uma noite quentíssima com uma mínima de 23,8 agora sigo com 29,1º sem vento!.......vai aquecer bem . Sigo daqui a pouco para a Praia Verde !.....agora vou procurar a agua morna!.....será que a temperatura da agua já ultrapassou os 20º?........em Ayamonte diz que já está a 21.....



Ontem já estava bem melhor que na véspera, a 20º não digo mas 18,5º talvez...

Por Martim Longo noite também bastante quente ainda que com uma brisa fresca de vez em quando. Neste momento um calor enorme sem vento. Pus o termómetro lá fora e marca 38º    sem radiation shield atenção...  mas já vai em mais de 30 com certeza.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 13:22)

35,7ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 14:13)

37,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2014 às 14:46)

*34,7ºC *de máxima no Sítio das Fontes, para já...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 15:07)

37,9ºC
Edit: 38,2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jun 2014 às 15:20)

35,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Continua a subir, 38,8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 15:56)

Máximo do ano: 39,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2014 às 16:33)

Estremoz: *36,7* ºC ...  nebulosidade (3/8)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 16:35)

39,5ºc


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 16:41)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 39,5ºc





tens um aguaceiro perto de ti


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jun 2014 às 16:52)

36,1ºC por cá.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 16:57)

Máxima de 39,5ºC, agora chegaram as nuvens para estragar tudo....


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2014 às 16:59)

se a trovoada evoluir para Serpa, podes ter uma descida abrupta de temperatura.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 17:02)

pois é o que já está a acontecer, que azar fogo


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2014 às 17:26)

*Beja*: 38,7 ºC às 16h00 (IPMA)


----------



## Thomar (13 Jun 2014 às 17:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pois é o que já está a acontecer, *que azar* fogo



Que azar?   
Não...
Sortudo! 
Depois de uma máxima de +39,5ºC, és bafejado com um aguaceiro (e quiça com trovoada) e ainda te queixas? 
Ainda por cima esse aguaceiro poderá fazer com a temperatura seja mais suportável (ver conforto biometeorologico no *IPMA*.
Sei que adoras o calor e gostavas de ver os termómetros a roçar os + 43ºC, 
mas tem calma, ainda estamos a 13 de junho,
 para o mês que vem tens mais sorte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 17:32)

Serpa máxima de 39,5ºC
Parece que a trovoada se dissipou antes de chegar cá, e depois de uma descida a temperatura volta a recuperar, neste momento 36,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2014 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 26.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2014 às 20:28)

Estremoz: primeira noite tropical do ano... temperatura máxima absoluta do ano...

Temp. máxima = 36,9 ºC (16h40)
Temp. mínima = 22,6 ºC (03h42)


----------



## Rachie (13 Jun 2014 às 21:31)

Hoje fui pra manta rota mas pro lado da ria formosa. Achei a água igual a ontem :-( esperava mais quentinha. Estava algum vento mas nada que incomodasse ;-) até porque estava muito calor. O carro marcava 33 junto à praia. 
À volta pra Martim Longo, o carro marcou sempre entre os 35 e os 36 ao longo do IC27, isto já perto das 20h. 

Aqui estão agora 27,5 e está a chegar uma brisa, que até há 10 minutos atrás vinha um bafo quente...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 21:58)

Máxima de 39,5ºC.
Serpa chegou ao limite da escala no meteoclimatic


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2014 às 23:52)

26,1ºC a esta hora


----------



## jonekko (13 Jun 2014 às 23:54)

Já viram o radar para o litoral alentejano? Aquilo está certo???


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2014 às 00:04)

É apenas ruído devido às poeiras do Sahara que provém de África nestes padrões climáticos.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Jun 2014 às 00:28)

27,3 em Albufeira!!!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2014 às 01:50)

Vento moderado a forte de NE, e consequentemente... *29,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2014 às 03:15)

Depois de uma pequena descida, 29,1ºC outra vez. Vento forte de nordeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 08:11)

Mínima 21,8ºC
Neste momento já 26,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 08:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mínima 21,8ºC
> Neste momento já 26,6ºC



Hoje vais aos 40ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 08:59)

Espero que sim


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2014 às 09:34)

09h30 .... e a maior parte do país já acima dos 30º e outros quase lá, é impressionante !

Aqui no Algarve isto já ferve com temperaturas já acima dos 30º na maior parte dos sitios !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 09:50)

30,3ºc


----------



## Thomar (14 Jun 2014 às 10:18)

Aurélio disse:


> 09h30 .... e a maior parte do país já acima dos 30º e outros quase lá, é impressionante !
> 
> Aqui no Algarve isto já ferve com temperaturas já acima dos 30º na maior parte dos sitios !



Impressionante o valor da estação Sítio das Fontes, às 10h15m já vai nos *+34,7ºC*  .
Alguem vá lá apagar a fogueira.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2014 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

Muito calor por aqui! Em Silves nem se pode sair à rua! Está um "bafo" bem quente!  Muito quente já... o que se vê pelo valor registado no Sítio das Fontes, que leva já *35,2ºC.* 

Em Carvoeiro também está quente, tendo registado há pouco *30,9ºC* junto ao mar.... nada mau!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2014 às 10:25)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante o valor da estação Sítio das Fontes, às 10h15m já vai nos *+34,7ºC*  .
> Alguem vá lá apagar a fogueira.



 Quentinho!  Muda é o link que meteste... o original é muito melhor!


----------



## Thomar (14 Jun 2014 às 10:32)

ecobcg disse:


> Quentinho!  Muda é o link que meteste... o original é muito melhor!



Já está!


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2014 às 10:42)

a AEMET tem o Andevalo de Huelva em alerta laranja... corresponderia ao nosso Barrocal.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2014 às 10:58)

Sitio das Fontes já nos 36º C e na região de Portalegre já a chegar aos 37º C


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2014 às 10:58)

As previsões do AROME batem certo com os valores actualmente registados...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 11:13)

35ºc


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2014 às 12:06)

Estremoz: 35,5 ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 12:51)

37,9ºC
Mas já estou a ver uma nuvens a formarem-se junto à fronteira que devem vir para cá estragar tudo


----------



## Rachie (14 Jun 2014 às 13:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 37,9ºC
> Mas já estou a ver uma nuvens a formarem-se junto à fronteira que devem vir para cá estragar tudo



Essas nuvens estão no concelho de Alcoutim. Já anteontem se formaram mas mais pequenas. Estou na ilha de Tavira a assistir à evolução.

Hoje às 10:30 estavam 33 graus em Martim Longo. Neste momento não sei quanto estará aqui mas já sei como se sente um frango a assar no forno.


----------



## Thomar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:57)

Rachie disse:


> Essas nuvens estão no concelho de Alcoutim. Já anteontem se formaram mas mais pequenas. Estou na ilha de Tavira a assistir à evolução.
> 
> Hoje às 10:30 estavam 33 graus em Martim Longo. Neste momento não sei quanto estará aqui mas já sei como se sente um frango a assar no forno.



A estação meteorologica de Tavira indica que estão +30,8ºC,
 mas com uma humidade bastante alta 52%, só se deve estar bem na água!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 14:01)

39,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

Às 12 UTC (13h), *Viana do Alentejo* era a estação com o registo de temperatura mais elevado, *38,8ºC* e *16%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 14:37)

aguaceiro nas serras algarvias, a norte de sao bras de alportel


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 14:38)

39,7ºC, está quase


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 14:46)

ipma tambem tem uma pinta vermelha no radar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2014 às 14:49)

Boas...

Panorama por V.R.S.A.:

Fotos tiradas ás 14:30 de hoje


















De resto, muito calor na ordem dos 31ºC e ligeira brisa de S.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 14:49)

40,2ºC


----------



## Rachie (14 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

É verdade, cada 5 minutos tenho de ir à água.
Acompanhei o crescimento dessa nuvem que causou a chuvada na serra e a ponta da nuvem já está aqui por cima da ilha de Tavira. Há outra ali ao longo do Guadiana com um ar nada inocente lol. 
Vamos ver se não tenho ainda de fugir da praia :-D


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

A nordeste, é só desenvolvimento vertical, com a célula a estender-se até aqui, o que torna o ar abafado e desagradável, parece ser os trópicos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

Também já está sob Vila Real de Santo António. E o ar abafou... Estou feito em água! 

A dita célula!!







Peço desculpa pela qualidade...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 15:24)

40,5ºC


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 15:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 40,5ºC



É provável que Viana do Alentejo ultrapasse esse valor hoje a pouco no IPMA vi que estavam com 39.9 Às 13 horas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 16:31)

40,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2014 às 17:55)

Mértola (17h00):






Rain Alarm


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2014 às 19:01)

35,4ºC no Sítio das Fontes de momento, com a máxima a ter chegado aos *36,2ºC* (para já...).

Interessante o facto de que desde as 09h40 de hoje, as temperaturas estiveram sempre acima dos 33ºC no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 21:18)

Máxima 40,6ºC
Neste momento ainda 33ºC


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2014 às 22:49)

duvido que a mínima hoje baixe dos 26ºC... dentro da cidade naturalmente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2014 às 23:12)

30,2ºC, uma típica noite do Verão Alentejano


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2014 às 23:28)

Noite bem quente, com 28,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes neste momento, e com 30,3ºC em Carvoeiro! O ventinho Norte a fazer das suas!


----------



## MikeCT (15 Jun 2014 às 01:22)

Pela cidade de Faro, são 01:20 da manhã e estão 31,9º...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2014 às 03:28)

Vento forte com rajadas e 27ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2014 às 09:08)

Incrível a temperatura que já se faz sentir por aqui. Estive a regar o jardim e está uma brasa daquelas!  32,7 graus nas Fontes já!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2014 às 09:55)

Mínima de 23,4ºC
Neste momento 30,0ºC


----------



## Rachie (15 Jun 2014 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

E já vamos com 31º em Martim Longo depois de uma noite muitoooo quente.

Cerca da 00:20 estavam 30º em Alcoutim, ainda que tenha começado a nortada, mas o vento vinha quente


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 10:43)

Bom dia, bem hoje o Algarve está "em chamas" com as temperaturas ás 10h30 já extremamente quentes. 

- Faro: 32; 
- Almancil: 35;
- Quarteira: 34;
- Algoz; 34;
- Sitio das Fontes (lagoa): 37;
- Albufeira: 33;


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 11:05)

Dependendo ainda de quão quente ficará o Alentejo mas hoje aqui pelo litoral do Algarve pode ser o dia mais quente do ano... superaremos os 35ºC?

A noite foi horrível... na estação de Faro (Aeroporto) estivemos da 1 às 4 da manhã com 32ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Jun 2014 às 11:23)

Agreste disse:


> Dependendo ainda de quão quente ficará o Alentejo mas hoje aqui pelo litoral do Algarve pode ser o dia mais quente do ano... superaremos os 35ºC?
> 
> A noite foi horrível... na estação de Faro (Aeroporto) estivemos da 1 às 4 da manhã com 32ºC.



Sim a temperatura mais baixa na minha estação esta noite foi de 29,7º pelas 00:20. depois começou a subir chegando aos 32º pelas 01:23. Bendito A/C...


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2014 às 12:11)

Impressionante, a estação Sitio das Fontes ás 12h10m vai nos *+39,2ºC!!!*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2014 às 12:11)

35ºc


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jun 2014 às 12:17)

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...stada-em-alcacer-do-sal-com-412-graus-1639918 
alcácer do sal com 41.2!!!


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jun 2014 às 12:19)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante, a estação Sitio das Fontes ás 12h10m vai nos *+39,2ºC!!!*



 Incrível vamos ver até onde chega aposto nos 41


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 12:28)

homem do mar disse:


> Incrível vamos ver até onde chega aposto nos 41



Não me parece está previsto a rotação do vento para daqui a pouco para Sudoeste e quando isso acontece a temperatura baixa bastante !


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2014 às 12:29)

Boas, por aqui, já pregaram fogo. O cheiro intenso a queimado devido a incêndio nos arredores de Olhão invadiu a cidade e ouve-se os bombeiros a apitarem.  

Já está no site 112.pt FAROOLHÃO	Incêndios, Povoamento Florestal/Agrícola/Inculto OLHAO

Sigo com 31.2ºC, bem mais fresco do que às 10 h quando tinha 32.1ºC que é a máxima do dia, a mínima foi de 25.2ºC mas às 2 h da manhã tinha 31.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2014 às 12:40)

Não consigo agora ver a temperatura em Carvoeiro,  mas aqui onde estou,  na praia em Benagil,  está um calor insuportável. .. deve rondar os 33 ou 34 sem problemas.

Nas Fontes é já o dia mais quente do ano, com os 39 de há pouco...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 12:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Não consigo agora ver a temperatura em Carvoeiro,  mas aqui onde estou,  na praia em Benagil,  está um calor insuportável. .. deve rondar os 33 ou 34 sem problemas.
> 
> Nas Fontes é já o dia mais quente do ano, com os 39 de há pouco...



Essa praia é  uma praia muito frequentada ou algo isolada ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2014 às 12:51)

Neste momento, passa o helicóptero de combate a incêndios, em direcção ao incêndio perto de Olhão, o cheiro a queimado é insuportável.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2014 às 12:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa praia é  uma praia muito frequentada ou algo isolada ?



É uma praia não muito grande mas muito frequentada .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2014 às 13:49)

36,8ºC, isto hoje está muito fraco por aqui....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 13:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 36,8ºC, isto hoje está muito fraco por aqui....



Vejo que continuas a gostar de assar...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2014 às 13:54)

já estou habituado


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 14:02)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já estou habituado



Se ao menos tivesses uma paisagem interessante para ver, mas aí nem há nada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2014 às 16:42)

Desculpa, mas não percebi


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 16:49)

O Aurélio desconhece o bem que se come em Serpa. É uma paisagem gastronómica que vale sempre a pena. 

Serpa - São Domingos, de bicicleta mas na primavera... coisa que um dia farei.


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 17:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 36,8ºC, isto hoje está muito fraco por aqui....



Tens que ir viver para o Vale do Guadiana.

Na última vez que lá estive, pela tarde tive que ir comprar água a Mértola, e achei os 41ºc mertolenses bem fresquinhos em comparação com o forno de onde tinha vindo.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 19:01)

Agreste disse:


> O Aurélio desconhece o bem que se come em Serpa. É uma paisagem gastronómica que vale sempre a pena.
> 
> Serpa - São Domingos, de bicicleta mas na primavera... coisa que um dia farei.



Não era exactamente nesse sentido que me referia, digamos que era em todos os sentidos


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2014 às 21:20)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje por aqui:

Sítio das Fontes:
*T.Máx: 39,3ºC*
*T.Min: 23,6ºC*

Carvoeiro:
*T.Máx: 30,6ºC*
*T.Min: 22,8ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 29,5ºC e vento NW no Sítio das Fontes e com 27,9ºC  e vento SE em Carvoeiro.


----------



## amando96 (15 Jun 2014 às 23:49)

De repente há um cheiro muito forte a humidade...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2014 às 01:11)

Por aqui está um nevoeiro quase cerrado.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2014 às 02:02)

*Estremoz*

Sábado (dia 14): Temp. Mínima = 22,9 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 37,4 ºC;
Domingo (dia 15): Temp. Mínima = 21,0 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 33,3 ºC.

Destaque para o vento moderado a forte de leste durante a manhã de Domingo.


----------



## Rachie (16 Jun 2014 às 12:26)

Aqui por Martim Longo tempo muito mais fresco, mas maioritariamente devido ao vento que ja andou a derrubar coisas no quintal 

A noite ontem parecia ser mais uma daquelas quentinhas (que eu pessoalmente adoro) mas começou a soprar uma brisa leve que à 1 da manhã já era vento frio  Não gosto de vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 14:38)

Nuvens começam a formar-se, como podem ver nesta imagem satélite.

Esta tarde parece ser promissora para a região Sul do país, veremos nas próximas horas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

30,2ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

Cada vez desenvolvem-se mais nuvens na região Sul.

Preparem as máquinas fotográficas se surgirem células jeitosas


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2014 às 15:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nuvens começam a formar-se, como podem ver nesta imagem satélite.
> 
> Esta tarde parece ser promissora para a região Sul do país, veremos nas próximas horas.



tecto de nuvens todo o dia... agravelmente fresco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2014 às 15:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cada vez desenvolvem-se mais nuvens na região Sul.
> 
> Preparem as máquinas fotográficas se surgirem células jeitosas



Penso que não será nada de especial. Só palha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2014 às 15:24)

Boas, por aqui, o sol começou a espreitar agora embora timidamente, de manhã teve sempre nublado e bom dia para ir cavar para o campo. 

Agora, ir aproveitar o feriado, beber umas minis e ver Portugal.


----------



## Rachie (16 Jun 2014 às 15:34)

De há umas 2 horas para cá a humidade tem subido bastante. A temperatura não está muito alta mas está abafado e nem o vento suaviza.
Parece-me "calor de trovoada".


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2014 às 21:28)

Rachie disse:


> De há umas 2 horas para cá a humidade tem subido bastante. A temperatura não está muito alta mas está abafado e nem o vento suaviza.
> Parece-me "calor de trovoada".



Até sabia bem uma trovoada com uma bela chuvada, ao menos refrescava. 

Esta humidade nunca mais acaba parece que estamos na sauna, depois a casa está quente, a ver se isto fica menos húmido porque a temperatura até não é assim tão alta mas com a humidade torna-se insuportável principalmente para dormir.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jun 2014 às 10:24)

Boas...

Por estas bandas o céu encontra-se muito nublado e chuvisca! Que refresco. Muita humidade e temperatura amena. Tempo tropical!


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2014 às 22:56)

Dia 17, Faro: Tecto de nuvens baixas que levantou a meio da tarde... tempo abafado. Vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jun 2014 às 10:40)

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado com 21,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2014 às 11:29)

Por aqui, céu nublado e tempo fresco como sabe bem este tempo.


----------



## Rachie (18 Jun 2014 às 11:45)

Como eu entendo o MeteoAlentejo!
Perdoem-me os restantes membros, mas também eu adoro temperaturas altas, principalmente estando de férias no Algarve 

Em Martim Longo céu muito nublado e temperatura amena, mas quando o vento sopra vem bem fresquinho.
(olha, uma pequena aberta agora mesmo )
Pode ser que seja como ontem que ainda limpou à tarde e deu para passar um bocado na Ribeira (que está quentinha quentinha )


----------



## amando96 (18 Jun 2014 às 13:28)

Que tempo de miséria, o pessoal quer é 50ºC e tudo a arder, assim é que é bom


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2014 às 13:37)

Rachie disse:


> Como eu entendo o MeteoAlentejo!
> Perdoem-me os restantes membros, mas também eu adoro temperaturas altas, principalmente estando de férias no Algarve
> 
> Em Martim Longo céu muito nublado e temperatura amena, mas quando o vento sopra vem bem fresquinho.
> ...



Eu compreendo-te para quem está de férias está miserável mesmo. Mas também não é preciso tanto como pede o MeteoAlentejo 40ºC na praia vira-se lagosta, prefiro ali 27-30ºC na praia mais do que isso só dentro de água.  Pouco sol, já leva assim 3 dias, mas à tarde é capaz de abrir todos os dias tem abrindo durante a tarde e o sol já começa a espreitar.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu compreendo-te para quem está de férias está miserável mesmo. Mas também não é preciso tanto como pede o MeteoAlentejo 40ºC na praia vira-se lagosta, prefiro ali 27-30ºC na praia mais do que isso só dentro de água.  Pouco sol, já leva assim 3 dias, mas à tarde é capaz de abrir todos os dias tem abrindo durante a tarde e o sol já começa a espreitar.



Na praia não claro...  Mas ele está em Serpa, também não há lá praia.
Mas de qualquer forma com 30º aqui no interior as águas das ribeiras não aquecem grande coisa, as noites são frescas porque a terra não aqueceu o suficiente para manter uma temperatura que "controle" a humidade, e nas praias estão 23 /24º... É só por isso. 




amando96 disse:


> Que tempo de miséria, o pessoal quer é 50ºC e tudo a arder, assim é que é bom



Não, não queremos 50º e tudo a arder como é obvio. Mas como muita gente prefere o fresco, ou mesmo o Inverno, nós preferimos o calor. Aqui onde estou de férias e no sítio onde cresci é normal o verão ser quase todo com temperaturas de 40º e os incêndios são raríssimos felizmente. Acho que todos sabemos que a grande maioria dos incêndios se deve a dscuidos ou mão criminosa, algo que devia ser severamente punido e não deixado em águas de bacalhau como é actualmente.


----------



## alentejano (19 Jun 2014 às 18:06)

De ferias na Praia Verde Castro Marim................refrescou bastante o tempo...agora céu limpo um vento de sudoeste e temperatura de 28,1º............agora optima está a agua! acabei de registar 22,1º! mas por aqui queremos o calor de volta e rápido!.........será que vai voltar ainda esta semana?


----------



## Rachie (20 Jun 2014 às 00:38)

alentejano disse:


> De ferias na Praia Verde Castro Marim................refrescou bastante o tempo...agora céu limpo um vento de sudoeste e temperatura de 28,1º............agora optima está a agua! acabei de registar 22,1º! mas por aqui queremos o calor de volta e rápido!.........será que vai voltar ainda esta semana?



Também lá fui hoje  A água estava fantástica, pena o vento estar tão forte


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2014 às 16:43)

Chove em Vila do Bispo...


----------



## MikeCT (20 Jun 2014 às 19:05)

Agreste disse:


> Chove em Vila do Bispo...



E em Faro esteve uma bela manhã de praia, sem vento (< 10 km/h)
 Depois do almoço foi aos 30 km/h com algumas nuvens


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2014 às 03:41)

Belo aguaceiro que acabou de cair aqui em Silves! Grande intensidade! :-)


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2014 às 23:53)

Dia de sol, algumas nuvens mas agradável.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jun 2014 às 12:40)

Calor, humidade e trovoadas não é no Brasil... é aqui em Faro...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Jun 2014 às 14:39)

Já pinga por Évora. 

Belo Verão.


----------



## alentejano (22 Jun 2014 às 18:10)

Sera que os que por aqui se entusiasmam tanto com as condicoes atmosfericas que se verificam neste principio de Verao, nao tem a nocao dos prejuizos que esta a causar a duas das principais sectores da economia?......turismo/praias e agricultura!......concerteza se tivessem um negocio de praia ou uma exploracao agricola falariam de outro modo!!!!!desculpem o meu desabafo!.........


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2014 às 18:12)

alentejano disse:


> Sera que os que por aqui se entusiasmam tanto com as condicoes atmosfericas que se verificam neste principio de Verao, nao tem a nocao dos prejuizos que esta a causar a duas das principais sectores da economia?......turismo/praias e agricultura!......concerteza se tivessem um negocio de praia ou uma exploracao agricola falariam de outro modo!!!!!desculpem o meu desabafo!.........



Caro Alentejano é lógico que todos nos preocupamos com os prejuízos mas isto é um forum de meteorologia em que gostamos de eventos extremos assim como os vulcanólogos dos vulcões e os astrónomos dos astros não propriamente o TV RURAL


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2014 às 18:15)

alentejano disse:


> Sera que os que por aqui se entusiasmam tanto com as condicoes atmosfericas que se verificam neste principio de Verao, nao tem a nocao dos prejuizos que esta a causar a duas das principais sectores da economia?......turismo/praias e agricultura!......concerteza se tivessem um negocio de praia ou uma exploracao agricola falariam de outro modo!!!!!desculpem o meu desabafo!.........



Preferes sol e calor? Mas se estiver sol e calor temos incêndios que causam fatalidades e prejuízos ainda maiores!

Há diversos modos de olhar para a mesma situação o que é bom para uns é mau para outros, sempre foi assim e sempre será!


----------



## alentejano (22 Jun 2014 às 18:26)

MSantos disse:


> Preferes sol e calor? Mas se estiver sol e calor temos incêndios que causam fatalidades e prejuízos ainda maiores!
> 
> Há diversos modos de olhar para a mesma situação o que é bom para uns é mau para outros, sempre foi assim e sempre será!



Mas que raio de argumento!.........nao e uma questao de preferencia mas de necessidade e de realidade!.......o Verao e sol e calor!.....necessito eu e necessita a vinha, a seara, o milho, o girassol, necesita a praia e os milhoes de portugueses que tiram ferias nesta epoca e os turistas que nos visitam! nao se pede nada de especial nao se pede calor em janeiro ou neve em agosto, desejasse o que seria normal no verao...........sol e calor!
  e quanto aos incendios que ai pelo norte abundam e tanto quanto eu leio sao quase todos por incuria ou crime! e portanto nada mais tenho a dizer!........


----------



## amando96 (22 Jun 2014 às 18:33)

Os Portugueses é que são esquisitos, e a maioria nada contribui, só se queixam do preço do estacionamento na praia, os estrangeiros desde que esteja calor podem cair uns chuviscos e não se queixam.


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

Desde que me lembro de cá andar sempre ouvi falar de trovoadas em maio e Junho por isso está tudo dentro da normalidade e aqui niguém quer mal nenhum a alguém , se assim fosse eu não tinha a profissão que tenho , ora se o amigo não consegue diferenciar dos factos de se gostar de meteo ou de se querer o mal dos outros não sei o vem aqui fazer se é apenas para ralhar porque chove como se fossemos nós que  provocamos as trovoadas  e para que conste durante uma parte do ano a minha família fica com as culturas inundadas devido ao rio Tejo e não é por isso que venho aqui me manifestar contra todos como já tinha dito isto é um forum de meteorologia não um forum de agricultura tv rural e etc....


----------



## Agreste (22 Jun 2014 às 18:39)

Calma... na parte da manhã estava bastante carregado, parecia que ia desabar o céu em água... da parte da tarde está agradável, sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

Parece que terá havido uma pequena "funnel cloud" esta manhã, na zona de Alvor.












“Funnel cloud” sobre Alvor fotografada esta manhã por leitor do Sul Informação


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

alentejano disse:


> Mas que raio de argumento!.........nao e uma questao de preferencia mas de necessidade e de realidade!.......o Verao e sol e calor!.....necessito eu e necessita a vinha, a seara, o milho, o girassol, necesita a praia e os milhoes de portugueses que tiram ferias nesta epoca e os turistas que nos visitam! nao se pede nada de especial nao se pede calor em janeiro ou neve em agosto, desejasse o que seria normal no verao...........sol e calor!
> e quanto aos incendios que ai pelo norte abundam e tanto quanto eu leio sao quase todos por incuria ou crime! e portanto nada mais tenho a dizer!........



Apenas estava a querer dizer que há diferentes formas de olhar para a questão. Os incêndios infelizmente ocorrem em todo o país e não só no Norte e apesar de terem mão criminosa são potenciados pelas condições meteorológicas. 

Sempre choveu no Verão, quase sempre na forma de trovadas e algumas culturas também dependem disso, anormal seria de Junho a Outubro não cair um pingo de água.

Para a semana já deve vir o sol de novo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 18:46)

Alentejano, isto é um fórum de meteorologia, não de agricultura.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Jun 2014 às 18:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece que terá havido uma pequena "funnel cloud" esta manhã, na zona de Alvor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mas que grande bicho esse... Grande registo!! Será que não tocou mesmo no mar?

Por aqui só espero festa para amanha... dia alternado de sol com nuvens!!


----------



## james (22 Jun 2014 às 18:59)

A meteorologia e uma ciencia , mas tb uma paixao . Se estivessemos preocupados com o tempo certo ou errado conforme a epoca ou a dose certa de sol ou chuva , acho que perdia a graca toda .


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jun 2014 às 19:35)

Há gente q n percebe mesmo q Junho é um mês de transição de estações, por isso é perfeitamente normal o que está a acontecer!! E não é por já ter começado o Verão que tem de haver bom tempo...
Com o decorrer do mês de Julho aí sim, a atmosfera tende a ser mais estável, há mais dias de calor, sol, etc. Tudo ocorre na sua altura devida e já cansa esta impaciência das pessoas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2014 às 20:08)

Nesta altura do ano, costumo ir sempre ao Norte do país só que este ano não deu para ir, e já tenho apanhado chuva em todo o país nalguns anos, como calor tórrido em alguns anos, um ano apanhei 36ºC na zona de Águeda, 32ºC em Paços de Ferreira, como 19ºC na Mealhada e a chover mais parecia ser Janeiro. O tempo varia ao longo dos anos, nem sei para quê tanto alarido. 

Mesmo no Algarve já tem chovido em Junho, trovejado em Julho e inundações em Agosto é raro mas já aconteceu e ninguém ainda morreu por causa disso.

Quanto ao calor no Verão, que eu saiba, em Portugal não existe nenhuma média das máximas em Portugal de 40ºC, como alguns membros do Alentejo querem fazer crer, estão sempre a pedir 40ºC ou mais no Verão, como isso fosse normal, olhem para a normal e depois reflictam. Portugal em 2003 teve uma onda de calor que matou quase 2000 pessoas, mas alguém no seu perfeito juízo diz que é normal estar 40ºC ou mais no Alentejo o verão todo, só se o Alentejo for ali perto do deserto do Sahara.

Por aqui, um dia, com céu parcialmente nublado e bom para passear.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 20.7ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Jun 2014 às 20:57)

Boas,

Poucas nuvens por aqui e vento fraco de SW. Temperatura amena.

Distrito de Faro e Beja em alerta amarelo para precipitação forte, trovoada e rajadas!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jun 2014 às 21:26)

Existem aqui pessoas que inscrevem-se apenas para serem do contra, ao estilo inscrever-se num Forum de Futebol e não gostar de Futebol.
Além disso os meses de Maio e Junho são meses de transição em que tanto podemos ter tempo com calor tórrido ou alguma precipitação, e mesmo em Julho e Agosto ocasionalmente pode acontecer.
....
Indo ao que interessa, surpreendentemente hoje de amanhã caiu um forte aguaceiro que deve ter rendido uns 5 mm, e uma valente molha a mim !
Neste momento o tempo está bom para ver a goleada por 5 - 0 de Portugal aos EUA !


----------



## Agreste (22 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

Estatísticamente parece haver um risco maior de levar com um tornado na zona entre Albufeira e Lagos... bom para a meteorologia, mau para os seguros. 

Parece cada vez mais plausível que a destruição da gare do aeroporto de Faro se deveu a um tornado. (24-10-2011). Já não me recordo se alguém o classificou nessa altura como um tornado.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

O ex-IM classificou como downburst, penso que.

Por aqui, dia de muita palha. Pasmaceira total, nem choveu. 18,3ºC actuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2014 às 22:07)

Parece que as células que vêm aí tem uma refletividade demasiada elevada.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jun 2014 às 22:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que as células que vêm aí tem uma refletividade demasiada elevada.



Não é demasiado elevada,e  e está de acordo com os registos de precipitação por hora !
São células intensas sim senhor, mas andarão aqui a rondar o litoral sul durante as próximas 6 a 12h até entrar pelo meio da manhã na região sul ...
O Cape e o LI estão muito interessantes para o dia de amanhã !


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2014 às 22:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece que terá havido uma pequena "funnel cloud" esta manhã, na zona de Alvor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É bem !


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 03:19)

Entre a animação no litoral centro, aqui céu nublado, 15,7ºC e 82%. Vento nulo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 11:08)

O radar parece bastante animador no que toca às trovoadas. Céu pouco nublado até ao momento.


----------



## pax_julia (23 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

Aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada. Nada de mto severo. 19graus e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 13:18)

Trovoada e uma boa chuvada, mas já passou. 17ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2014 às 13:19)

19ºC enfim... sem comentários


----------



## trepkos (23 Jun 2014 às 13:23)

Montemor mesmo agora:

Chuva, vento forte e trovoada


----------



## pax_julia (23 Jun 2014 às 13:23)

Nova célula a oeste da cidade! Bons estoiros


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 13:27)

Primeiro sinal de trovoada, algures por Loulé...


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 13:32)

Um nucleo importante segundo o blitzortung.org, ali por Martimlongo. 

O céu em Faro está nublado e ameaçador.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 13:34)

A rotação no sentido inverso aos ponteiros do relógio que a cut-off provoca é uma caixa de surpresas. A ver se se forma algo a SE para não perder a próxima 

17,2ºC, a aumentar e 84% HR. 2,7mm acumulados.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 13:50)

Teremos talvez uns 4/5 do céu cobertos pela trovoada embora pareça não se estar a desenvolver.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 14:07)

Há alguns minutos que chuvisca mas o céu continua sem se cobrir totalmente. A trovoada não anda perto.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 14:08)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jun 2014 às 14:10)

Boas,

Por aqui visíveis 2 células, a oeste a de Faro e a leste já em Espanha... e segundo o sat, forma-se uma que parece ter selo de V.R.S.A.... isto está prometedor!!

Vento fraco a moderado SW...


----------



## pax_julia (23 Jun 2014 às 14:13)

Esta passou mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva forte, granizo e trovoada. Muita actividade eletrica. Há um bom tempo que nao via algo assim


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 14:22)

Trovão abafado.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 14:33)

Um pequeno raio intra-nuvem com trovão imediatamente a seguir.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Jun 2014 às 14:56)

Trovoada a aumentar de intensidade!!!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2014 às 15:13)

Por aqui apenas algumas nuvens, uns pingos e nada mais de especial...


----------



## cm3pt (23 Jun 2014 às 15:31)

Premio do raio do dia, hoje o feliz contemplado é ... BEJA  (Santa Clara de Louredo). 
Valente estrondo de -166.3 kA.













(Estou fora de sitio, mais uma vez desculpem   mas achei que podia ser interessante para quem vive no Sul,


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 15:42)

Mais alguns trovões. 18,4ºC e 86% HR, bem húmido.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2014 às 15:56)

15,9ºC, chuva e trovoada, onde já se viu isto em pleno mês de Junho no Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 15:57)

Bom, raios com pouca cadência mas bem perto.


----------



## talingas (23 Jun 2014 às 16:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, raios com pouca cadência mas bem perto.



Aqui de onde estou não os consigo ver, mas estou a adorar os estrondos!


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2014 às 16:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 15,9ºC, chuva e trovoada, onde já se viu isto em pleno mês de Junho no Alentejo



Calma! Tanto histerismo, as cut-off's fazem parte da nossa climatologia.
Eu sinceramente acho que vejo isso quase todos os anos, mas ok...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 16:07)

talingas disse:


> Aqui de onde estou não os consigo ver, mas estou a adorar os estrondos!



Ela está mesmo aqui por cima da parte baixa da cidade, aliás, um raio rasgou o céu mesmo por cima da minha cabeça. 

17,9ºC. Chove agora, com alguns trovões ainda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2014 às 16:09)

Por aqui, choveu durante 30 minutos ainda fez 4 trovões e acumulei 1 mm. Agora está sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 16:10)

http://puu.sh/9GDU1/07b78e67eb.png

Para não alargar mais a página. Agora chove forte.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 16:18)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 15,9ºC, chuva e trovoada, onde já se viu isto em pleno mês de Junho no Alentejo



Em Serpa não sei, mas não há-de ser muito diferente de Beja.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 16:33)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GUZhvflZLU

Um pequeno vídeo com uns dois raios, do que consegui apanhar.  Agora já parou de chover.


----------



## alentejano (23 Jun 2014 às 17:03)

tens toda a razao.........apesar de haver por ai uns "excitadinhos" que dizem que e normal e nem se importam com os prejuizos que esta "anormalidade" esta a causar!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 17:12)

alentejano disse:


> tens toda a razao.........apesar de haver por ai uns "excitadinhos" que dizem que e normal e nem se importam com os prejuizos que esta "anormalidade" esta a causar!!!!!!!



e lá vem de novo... só digo isto, isto é bastante normal o que está a acontecer


----------



## alentejano (23 Jun 2014 às 17:40)

nao! nao e normal em finais de Junho chover copiosamente as temperaturas mal passarem os 20 graus as praias estarem vazias o mar estar como esta soprar um vento forte e constante de sudoeste os milhares de turistas que estao no algarve nem a praia conseguirem ir as vinhas ja estarem a ser atacadas pelo mildio as uvas a nao conseguirem ganhar peso e graduacao!......os bares na praia estarem vazios e sem facturarem........tudo isto nao e normal!......


----------



## talingas (23 Jun 2014 às 17:50)

Eu também não consigo ver anormalidade nenhuma nisto. Acho que já começa a ser exagerado tanto "desespero", e depois com os mídia a ajudar à festa, o pessoal pensa logo que este ano não há Verão.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 18:04)

alentejano disse:


> nao! nao e normal em finais de Junho chover copiosamente as temperaturas mal passarem os 20 graus as praias estarem vazias o mar estar como esta soprar um vento forte e constante de sudoeste os milhares de turistas que estao no algarve nem a praia conseguirem ir as vinhas ja estarem a ser atacadas pelo mildio as uvas a nao conseguirem ganhar peso e graduacao!......os bares na praia estarem vazios e sem facturarem........tudo isto nao e normal!......



Talvez no Egipto isso não seja normal.

Em Portugal, e como pode ver em qualquer normal climatológica, dias como o de hoje acontecem até em Agosto.

Se calhar o problema não está no tempo, mas em quem investiu no turismo a pensar que estava banhado pelo mar Vermelho, e não pelo Atlântico. 

De resto, e só para terminar, estão a queixar-se de barriga cheia. Até porque Junho, até ao dia 21, seguia quente (acima da média) no Alentejo, e seco (menos chuva do que o normal).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

O problema é que nós estamos mais habituados a temperatura acima da média, do que dias como o dia de hoje.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 18:51)

alentejano disse:


> os milhares de turistas que estao no algarve nem a praia conseguirem ir



Os turistas estão a ver a bola nos cafés...


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 19:21)

Já não se espera mais nada hoje... as trovoadas envelheceram todas e estão a terminar. Pensei que aquele pulso nebuloso da 1 da tarde pudesse produzir bastante mais trovoada mas acabou por não acontecer.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2014 às 19:33)

E do nada vão-se formando rapidamente "couve-flores", salpicando o céu...

Por Estremoz céu encoberto a partir do meio da manhã, com chuviscos fracos durante a tarde. Agora vão surgindo as típicas "couve-flores" dos finais da tarde mas que concerteza não darão em nada senão em espectaculares imagens com a reflexão da luz do final da tarde.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Jun 2014 às 19:46)

Por favor, ate parece que é a 1ª vez que isto esta a acontecer em Junho... 
Ate em Agosto já assisti a situações destas de fortes trovoadas, granizo e chuvas torrenciais que ate chegavam a inundar os campos dos meus tios num dia ou dois! Acho q já chega de tanta queixa, ate porque o bom tempo esta aí a chegar novamente.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2014 às 20:39)

alentejano disse:


> nao! nao e normal em finais de Junho chover copiosamente as temperaturas mal passarem os 20 graus as praias estarem vazias o mar estar como esta soprar um vento forte e constante de sudoeste os milhares de turistas que estao no algarve nem a praia conseguirem ir as vinhas ja estarem a ser atacadas pelo mildio as uvas a nao conseguirem ganhar peso e graduacao!......os bares na praia estarem vazios e sem facturarem........tudo isto nao e normal!......



Devia era estar assim todos os dias do Verão, este tempo é espectacular para as minhas vendas, é sempre a facturar !

Estes alentejanos são estranhos parecem que acham que vivem no Deserto, ou se calhar queriam viver 

EDIT: A chuva foi tanta, mas tanta que já fui fazer a rega da minha horta, nem foi preciso arranjar um barco


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2014 às 11:10)

Já temos nebolusidade...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 11:25)

Estremoz: a madrugada trouxe chuva... por agora começa a surgir alguma nebulosidade de evolução. Muita humidade e calor


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2014 às 13:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2014*

Neste momento, trovoada forte a Ne/N Daqui e chove no cerro de são miguel. Também bastante vento ela vem para o mar e devo apanhar ainda alguma chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 13:38)

Linha de instabilidade estará a afectar neste momento Faro e áreas limítrofes... até Tavira.

EDIT: Agora também já sobre o mar, ao longo da linha de costa desde Faro até Tavira.

Real-Time Lightning Map


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2014 às 13:43)

Tenho indicações que em Albufeira também chove e troveja.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2014 às 13:52)

Algumas células dirigem se para SE... Aguardemos. Por agora, 21,6ºC e 56%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2014 às 14:03)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, por aqui vai chovendo em forma de aguaceiros que por vezes são moderados...

Já se ouve o roncar das nuvens!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2014 às 14:28)

24,0ºC e algumas abertas


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Jun 2014 às 14:41)

boas tardes malta.ha sensivelmente 1h atras aqui na zona de Algoz houve animaçao.uma celula que por aqui passou trouxe rajadas de vento forte com chuva intensa e trovoadas.mais tarde postarei um video para vosso deleite.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2014 às 15:04)

Tem estado a chuviscar mas não há sinais de trovoada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2014 às 15:15)

Volta a chover e com algum vento á mistura...

Continua a roncar, muito distante!!


----------



## trepkos (24 Jun 2014 às 15:18)

Eis que volta a Montemor a trovoada a chuva e o vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2014 às 15:33)

Chove fraco e está a ficar muito escuro...mas está difícil de pegar ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2014 às 15:57)

Chove moderado...

As trovoadas confinam-se á zona da serra.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2014 às 16:30)

As células estão a ser puxadas para Sul ao mesmo tempo que se direcionam para SE, portanto acabou por passar tudo ao lado  Ainda acumulei 0,3mm. 19,9ºC e 69%.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 16:38)

Estremoz: trovoada  moderada e bastante chuva ...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2014 às 16:57)

Ali a meio deve estar interessante.


----------



## alentejano (24 Jun 2014 às 17:06)

Alguem vai la cima levar um calendario!.......dasssss!...........


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 17:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ali a meio deve estar interessante.



Essa célula parece ter passado mais por uma zona rural, entre Montemor e Arraiolos... Agora parece que é a margem esquerda do Guadiana (entre Mourão e Serpa) onde a instabilidade é mais acusada...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 17:30)

Zona susceptível de fenómenos severos


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 17:58)

alentejano disse:


> Alguem vai la cima levar um calendario!.......dasssss!...........



o calendário ta correctíssimo 


on topic:

elas teem se formado aqui no ribatejo, ali no vale do tejo e outras aqui perto no vale do sorraia, mas depois só ai no alentejo é que ficam bem potentes


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

Intensidade da precipitação às 17h10







Rain Alarm


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jun 2014 às 19:04)

Acabei de chegar a Moura, vindo de Serpa onde pouco choveu. Comecei a ver vestígios de muita chuva em Pias (bermas cheias de água e muitos detritos na faixa de rodagem, arrastados pela água). Sei que aqui em Moura também choveu muito e fez trovoada durante cerca de um hora. Por agora vai apenas pingando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2014 às 19:31)

Por aqui, só acumulou 1 mm, visto ter apanhado a parte oeste da célula, mas ainda pingou quase 1 hora. Em Tavira, o acumulado foi interessante, de 7.92 mm .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2014 às 19:56)

Chuva forte e trovoada!


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2014 às 20:00)

Ontem no barlavento, hoje no sotavento... aqui mais central e junto da praia, apenas uns chuviscos mas menos do que ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 20:08)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuva forte e trovoada!



Rain Alarm com mancha vermelha sobre Serpa. Entretanto formou-se uma nova linha de instabilidade com uma orientação de noroeste para sueste, a partir de Évora, com bastante actividade eléctrica no seu bordo ocidental.

Avisos no CentroMeteo

Rain Alarm


iMapWeather

Radar IPMA


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 20:12)

alentejano disse:


> Alguem vai la cima levar um calendario!.......dasssss!...........



O calendário está corretissimo, as normais climatológicas de algumas pessoas é que parece que estão longe de estarem correctas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2014 às 20:14)

9,9mm


----------



## trepkos (24 Jun 2014 às 20:14)

Fim de tarde marcado por trovoadas e chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 20:21)

*Off topic: é só para lembrar que este tópico é apenas de seguimento...*

Outros assuntos, por favor existem mais tópicos



Aurélio disse:


> as normais climatológicas de algumas pessoas


 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/suicidios-2007-2008-a-1722.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2014 às 20:27)

12mm


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 20:36)

Boas,

Por aqui dia marcado por sol de manhã e por nuvens de trovoada a leste e sol a oeste !


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2014 às 20:41)

No Sitio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro nada de precipitação acumulada hoje.
Passou tudo mais a Este daqui. Interessante o registo de 11mm acumulados na Quinta do Barranco, Algoz.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 20:57)

Às 20h30...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2014 às 21:32)

16mm continua a chuva forte


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jun 2014 às 21:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 16mm continua a chuva forte



Avistei a S/SW (Direção Serpa) umas formações nebulosas impressionantes!

Agora já escureceu e, portanto, perdi a visibilidade. Estive a observar a ver se havia atividade elétrica mas pareceu-me que não.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2014 às 21:43)

18mm, choveu mais do que num dia de inverno  Já estamos acima da média e já devo ter a horta toda estragada....


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Jun 2014 às 00:09)

Alguém de Évora para fazer um report de hoje?

Familiares meus reportaram-me que a coisa esteve negra pelo fim da tarde, inclusivé inundações.


----------



## trepkos (25 Jun 2014 às 11:15)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém de Évora para fazer um report de hoje?
> 
> Familiares meus reportaram-me que a coisa esteve negra pelo fim da tarde, inclusivé inundações.



Sim, chuva torrencial acompanhada de trovoada. Eu ainda acompanhei a célula desde Montemor.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2014 às 15:02)

24,5ºC
Ontem choveu mais do que durante todo mês de Maio!


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2014 às 23:30)

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo... regresso do calor.


----------



## alentejano (26 Jun 2014 às 09:39)

De volta a casa depois de duas semanas de ferias!...........acordei esta manha com o céu limpo, vento fraco e uma temperatura de 22,1º!.......


----------



## alentejano (26 Jun 2014 às 09:41)

E ainda há aqui no fórum uns "amiguitos" que dizem que tudo isto é normal!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2014 às 09:43)

alentejano disse:


> E ainda há aqui no fórum uns "amiguitos" que dizem que tudo isto é normal!!!!!!!!!!!1



Na meteorologia não há definição de anormalidade, pode é existir eventos e estados de tempo divididos de muito frequentes a pouco frequentes, o clima é autónomo faz o que lhe bem apetecer. Até podemos gelar ou esturrar de hoje para amanhã até quando bem lhe entender.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2014 às 10:36)

alentejano disse:


> E ainda há aqui no fórum uns "amiguitos" que dizem que tudo isto é normal!!!!!!!!!!!1



Os "amiguitos" evidenciaram até (e deram-se a esse trabalho) a variadade climática, a existência anual de periodos acima ou abaixo da média, as normais climatológicas... Junho é ainda um mês de transição em que este tipo de fenómenos é recorrente em anos ditos "normais".

Esse tipo de postura provocatória, dos "amiguitos", ou dos "excitaditos" é algo que não é de todo salutar num fórum de partilha meteorológica. Um pouquinho de auto-moderação é meio caminho andado a um salutar convívio por estas bandas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2014 às 12:13)

Por aqui, sigo com céu limpo, brisa de sudoeste e 22.3ºC.


----------



## stormy (26 Jun 2014 às 12:27)

alentejano disse:


> E ainda há aqui no fórum uns "amiguitos" que dizem que tudo isto é normal!!!!!!!!!!!1



É rarissimo o tempo estar normal...as médias climatológicas não revelam a frequencia dos estados do tempo, apenas são uma médias bruta das temperaturas,  precpitação ou insolação..

No caso da Precipitação, o nosso clima é pródigo em não respeitar as normais...podemos ter verões que não chove e outros em que 3 trovoadas largam 100mm.
E no Inverno muitos anos podemos ter bloqueios anticiclónicos e noutros bloqueios depressionários, e as quantidades de chuva são totalmente diferentes.

Portanto a normalidade reflecte apenas a média de todas as situações anormais.

Quanto a esta situação especifica,tivemos uma cut-off bastante forte para a época...mas são coisas que acontecem especialmente na estação de transição.
Em Maio/Junho o jet subtropical está normalmente a latitudes proximas á nossa, pelo que podemos ser afectados quer por situações em que a dorsal avança trazendo calor, quer por eventos mais frescos em que temos ar das latitudes temperadas a afectar-nos.
O mesmo sucede depois a partir de Outubro, quando o jet volta a descer..


O ano passado até foi mais estranho,houve aquela onda de calor em julho a que se seguiram varios dias em que tivemos uma perturbação em altura que deu fortes trovoadas no nordeste e tempo nublado e fresco no resto do pais..


----------



## alentejano (26 Jun 2014 às 13:53)

stormy disse:


> É rarissimo o tempo estar normal...as médias climatológicas não revelam a frequencia dos estados do tempo, apenas são uma médias bruta das temperaturas,  precpitação ou insolação..
> 
> No caso da Precipitação, o nosso clima é pródigo em não respeitar as normais...podemos ter verões que não chove e outros em que 3 trovoadas largam 100mm.
> E no Inverno muitos anos podemos ter bloqueios anticiclónicos e noutros bloqueios depressionários, e as quantidades de chuva são totalmente diferentes.
> ...



Ora aqui esta um esclarecimento inteligente e com certeza bem informado! agradeço a atenção! hugz


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2014 às 15:32)

boas, por aqui o vento moderado de oeste estragou-me o dia de praia, tanto que me vim embora mais cedo 
Um dia perfeitamente normal para Junho



> E ainda há aqui no fórum uns "amiguitos" que dizem que tudo isto é normal!!!!!!!!!!!1



Já pensaste que se uma média é de 27 ou 29ºC na tua região, tanto pode ser normal teres temperaturas com extremos de 40ºC (+11ºC) como 20ºC (-9ºC). E que tudo isso é normal.
O que não é normal é chegares ao final do mês e teres uma média de máximas por exemplo 5 ou 6º abaixo....
Uma média é exactamente isso ... uma média !
Quanto tiveste 40ºC podias ter dito o mesmo .... " E ainda há aqui no fórum uns "amiguitos" que dizem que tudo isto é normal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alentejano (26 Jun 2014 às 15:51)

Tarde de céu limpo com vento fraco do quadrante oeste e temperatura de 27,1 aqui no centro da cidade!........


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2014 às 22:39)

Céu limpo e tempo quente.


----------



## alentejano (27 Jun 2014 às 07:59)

Madruguei hoje e encontrei uma manha de nevoeiro por estes lados com uma temperatura de 16,1º!.........não me parece que o dia va aquecer acima dos 30º.........Abraço a todos!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jun 2014 às 12:51)

Hoje uma temperatura já mais aceitável, 26,4ºC neste momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jun 2014 às 15:46)

30ºc


----------



## Agreste (27 Jun 2014 às 21:18)

Dia quente, contei eu no termómetro do carro 29ºC, embora pela manhã ainda tenha soprado vento fresco de oeste.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2014 às 21:48)

Mais um dia quente de céu limpo embora da parte da tarde o vento tenha soprado por vezes forte de noroeste. O jardim teve alguns danos no que diz respeito a flores.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2014 às 23:43)

Segue Junho "fresco"...

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre 14,5 ºC e 28,5 ºC; alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde e vento nas últimas horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2014 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e autêntico Verão.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jun 2014 às 20:35)

Mais um dia de Primavera, em pleno Verão.
Máxima: 28,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2014 às 21:56)

Estremoz: céu limpo com vento fresco de noroeste; temperaturas amenas... mínima de 11,8 ºC e máxima de 26,3 ºC; por agora baixa bem ... 18,8 ºC.

A vantagem deste tempo é o número reduzido de incêndios, uma vez sendo a temperatura relativamente baixa contribui para o aumento da humidade relativa, o que torna muito mais difícil a propagação de incêndios.


----------



## alentejano (30 Jun 2014 às 10:12)

Bom dia!...........manha de sol e vento fraco com uma temperatura de 21.1º!....


----------



## alentejano (30 Jun 2014 às 10:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mais um dia de Primavera, em pleno Verão.
> Máxima: 28,4ºC



É assim que vai este Verão infelizmente!........


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2014 às 10:56)

alentejano disse:


> É assim que vai este Verão infelizmente!........



"_Vir'ó disco e toc'ó mesmo_"!


Por aqui sigo com 25,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 17,9ºC em Carvoeiro, com céu limpo e vento fraco de W no Sítio das Fontes e fraco a moderado de SW em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jun 2014 às 18:54)

Ainda vamos a tempo de ter os tais 44ºC à sombra em Estremoz. A próxima lua cheia promete.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

Agreste disse:


> Ainda vamos a tempo de ter os tais 44ºC à sombra em Estremoz. A próxima lua cheia promete.



Loooollllll ..... grande ironia 

Quanto a mim um espectacular dia de praia, tanto que durou o dia todo, um normal dia de Verão, e bastante calor quanto baste o dia todo !


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2014 às 23:50)

Estremoz: temperatura  hoje a oscilar entre os 13,2 ºC e os 27,9 ºC. O mês termina com uma média de 22,2 ºC, menos 0,2 ºC que a média de Junho entre 2007 e 2014 *(dados não oficiais)*.

Quem quiser discutir astrologia, segue um tópico mais apropriado:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/influencias-da-lua-do-sol-708.html

Deixem este tópico só para seguimento...


----------

